
The 25 Basic Styles of Blogging ... And When To Use Each One - wird
http://www.slideshare.net/rohitbhargava/the-25-basic-styles-of-blogging-and-when-to-use-each-one/
======
replicatorblog
While it is easy to poke holes in something like this, it is a brilliant
structuring of the canonical types of blogging. Would have been neat to see
how traffic is impacted by following or breaking these rules, or at least a
case study, but a very enjoyable presentation.

